# Why is apple preferred when there is great Dell or HP?



## warrior047 (Oct 13, 2011)

Friends,
I have always wondered this. There are great vfm ones like Dell and HP. They offer good hardware if not better, as good as MAC as I guess. But still, i want to know is the apple indeed better? In addition to feel and looks, what exact factors? I knw it depends on individual perceptions but really want to know. People say mac are more stable than other pcs. How? because of less viruses? y? In what main ways is mac really better than PC putting aside luxury looks!


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 13, 2011)

These will help u
Apple - Why Youâ€™ll Love a Mac - A Mac is the ultimate upgrade.
PC vs Mac: The Big Debate
Mac vs. PC: Mythbusting Guide for Consumers


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 13, 2011)

In India Apple mostly means showoff and shock everyone around you carrying a Macbook.
Obviously Mac does have its own advantages. Good hardware, Nice operating system, distinct looks. But I wished they were priced more sensibly.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 13, 2011)

The choice of OS doesn't make much sense unless you are going to do something serious with it.
Business wise: both are the same
Apple's are more fashionable not just for the looks but also their quality
Windows is more adopted and hence has more softwares and viruses at the same time. 

The end lies in what you are looking for. I would get a desktop only if it runs windows and a laptop with MAC only because I have the PC to handle virtually anything I throw at it. The Mac can be used like any other PC except gaming, plus is a eyeball grabber 
I haven't seen a mac yet though. 

I don't know how you came to the conclusion that mac is better than PC. The question should be which is better for you.


----------



## ico (Oct 13, 2011)

I'll be quite frank. For laptops, Macbook Pro is the best.

1) Immense battery life. HP and Dell don't come close.
2) Build quality. It is not plasticky. Macbooks tend to last long.
3) Killer touchpad. HP and Dell again don't come close. Gestures in Mac OS X are very convinient.
4) Mac OS X. Windows is a retarded operating system except it has plenty of games available. You can always install Windows if you feel like.
5) International warranty and support. This is most important. HP and Dell might say that they are giving you international warranty blah blab, but at the end of the day, you live in n00bland (India) and n00bs (Indians) are dumb. My cousin has the same HP laptop as mine bought from Singapore. It has international warranty but HP simply refused to touch it as the model is not available in n00bland. However, no such issues with Apple. International warranty means international warranty.
6) AppleCare Protection Plan. Pay ~12k more at the time of purchase or in the first year and you have overall 3 year warranty. Be in a peace of mind that your laptop will last and work completely fine.

I'd never suggest anyone to buy a Mac desktop as they suck, but in laptops if you have the money, always buy a Macbook Pro.


----------



## crazylamhe (Oct 13, 2011)

Yup . , that's right ! Mac is Mac, not Windows and you should see if Mac is for you ! ! About the hardware specs, Mac leads. Example, the cooling system is superb in Mac, jobs was really a genious ! Surely, Windows has it's own advantages, esp., gaming. Additionally, while purchasing a Mac, you also pay for the tag, the Apple Logo . . . Also, check out the Latitude series of Laptops(Dell) and compare that to Dell's Inspiron series. From this also, u can figure out why Macs are prefered !


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 13, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> In India Apple mostly means showoff and shock everyone around you carrying a Macbook.
> Obviously Mac does have its own advantages. Good hardware, Nice operating system, distinct looks. But I wished they were priced more sensibly.



and none of the competition has that?
show me a macbook and i will show you a product which is as flashy within 80% of its price.



mithun_mrg said:


> These will help u
> Apple - Why Youâ€™ll Love a Mac - A Mac is the ultimate upgrade.



that is not allowed, its a brainwashing site.

please dont cite the company site itself, it defeats the very purpose.

now le me shoot down all that is written :

designed to be a better computer : how? by putting a white box around it?

comes with blah software : pc has a better and more productive range of software.

advanced blah : linux is more advanced and capable than that. and it has a command line. period.

comes wiht blah support : let me see.... a linux box requires almost no support per se, that is, after you have managed to properly configure it. so, its a tie

runs MS blah : do it better with wine

compatible with stuff : omg, what noobs!!! they expect windows and linux dont have any bloody device support or what??? ignorant foul mouthed plebiscites.

it dont get blah viruses : of course, it gets mac viruses

loaded with blah tech : others are loaded too, even more than them. a airbook has a 3 ghz i5 wich has been artificially cripped to just 1.5 ghz. CRIMINAL.

runs MS applications : already discussed



ico said:


> I'll be quite frank. For laptops, Macbook Pro is the best.
> 
> 1) Immense battery life. HP and Dell don't come close.
> 2) Build quality. It is not plasticky. Macbooks tend to last long.
> ...



1. add aa bigger battery (i dont mind extra weight)
2. thinkpad?
3. agree. ALL OTHER TOUCHPADS SUCK. either the surface is horrible and has dots or its too small and too slick.
4. games. +9000 for windows -1 for the rest. linux is as good, and better, as i said, console=win.
5. i like the part about noobland, lol. rotflmao.
6. ehh, dell gives the same

and what about the hardware?


----------



## ico (Oct 13, 2011)

Mac OS X gets as much viruses as Linux does. And their effect is as much as you have in Linux. Without root access, they are pretty much useless.

Windows having better applications than Mac and vice versa? Both have plenty of apps. Platform choice makes no difference here.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 13, 2011)

doomgiver said:
			
		

> and none of the competition has that?
> show me a macbook and i will show
> you a product which is as flashy within
> 80% of its price.


 Come on. Apple has highest awe factor.
Whenever I say a friend I have a iPod he stays there shocked.
When I say iPod Touch most ask if we can make calls from it.
iMacs brent very good. But mac books are great products. Maybe in Metros they have become a norm and probably has become common.


----------



## ico (Oct 13, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> loaded with blah tech : others are loaded too, even more than them. a airbook has a 3 ghz i5 wich has been artificially cripped to just 1.5 ghz. CRIMINAL.


This point is non-sense. It is a specially binned Ultra low-voltage (ULV) processor by Intel. ULV laptops from HP and Dell also cost the same as ULV chips cost a hell lot more for OEMs. 

Lower the voltage, lower the power consumption. Obviously it can run at 3.0 Ghz and that too at a much lower voltage than other lower binned chips of the same processor family.



doomgiver said:


> 4. games. +9000 for windows -1 for the rest. linux is as good, and better, as i said, console=win.


+9000 for Windows. +10 for Mac OS X. -1 for Linux. Just setting the record straight.

No Valve games on Linux.



doomgiver said:


> and what about the hardware?


I can pay a lakh for a laptop, but I don't want to carry a suitcase.



crazylamhe said:


> Yup . , that's right ! Mac is Mac, not Windows and you should see if Mac is for you ! ! About the hardware specs, Mac leads. Example, the cooling system is superb in Mac, jobs was really a genious ! Surely, Windows has it's own advantages, esp., gaming. Additionally, while purchasing a Mac, you also pay for the tag, the Apple Logo . . .




We are talking of Macbooks or desktop Macs?


----------



## Avinash (Oct 13, 2011)

This is a queer question.
1)The fact lies apple brands are always praised for their infamous quality and user interface.
2) The technology used is always on high end.
3) We love Steve jobs and know very well he wouldn't disappoint us.


Who said we don't prefer Dell or Hp , we do prefer when Apple products are scarce.
We say things which are less we prefer that much.


----------



## ico (Oct 13, 2011)

Avinash said:


> 1)The fact lies apple brands are always praised for their *infamous* quality and user interface.


infamous?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 13, 2011)

Avinash  said:
			
		

> 2) The technology used is always on
> high end.


 Considering tif way they price their hardware need to be even more high end.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 13, 2011)

Apple = Premium.
Take it or leave it. 
You have laptop, so what everybody have. You have a Macbook, very few people have. Also all the points by ico are fact thats why if I have to buy laptop I'll buy Macbook.


----------



## crazylamhe (Oct 13, 2011)

ico said:


> We are talking of Macbooks or desktop Macs?


Macbooks for sure. In fact,
the thread talks on MacBook only I suppose. So, instead of typing MacBook again and again, I shortend it for Mac ! Anyways, thanks for pointing out the mistake.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 13, 2011)

The thing with apple is they stand for a lot of factors with each of their products. 
~The looks which are drop dead gorgeous, powerful hardware (yes!), Latest hardware (apple always almost welcomes new developments (I still remember firewire) and quality. The quality they have on offer justifies the premium they command. 



> show me a macbook and i will show you a product which is as flashy within 80% of its price.


Yes, link us



> add aa bigger battery (i dont mind extra weight)



Now who adds a bigger battery these days? 


One more ques: Is OSX still lighter(CPU wise) than the Windows OS?


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 13, 2011)

ico said:


> Mac OS X gets as much viruses as Linux does. And their effect is as much as you have in Linux. Without root access, they are pretty much useless.
> 
> Windows having better applications than Mac and vice versa? Both have plenty of apps. Platform choice makes no difference here.



adode suite? games? 3d animation? audio creation? developer tools? specialized dev tools? niche software?



thetechfreak said:


> Come on. Apple has highest awe factor.
> Whenever I say a friend I have a iPod he stays there shocked.
> When I say iPod Touch most ask if we can make calls from it.
> iMacs brent very good. But mac books are great products. Maybe in Metros they have become a norm and probably has become common.


maybe they are your local village yokels, and gape as the metro turnstiles swallow up their tickets?



Avinash said:


> This is a queer question.
> 1)The fact lies apple brands are always praised for their infamous quality and user interface.
> 2) The technology used is always on high end.
> 3) We love Steve jobs and know very well he wouldn't disappoint us.
> ...


1. i can slap on a better interface (for me at least) on any machine
2. prove it.... 
3. wait..what???

i dont understand you last sentence



Sarath said:


> (apple always almost welcomes new developments (I still remember firewire) and quality. The quality they have on offer justifies the premium they command.
> 
> Yes, link us
> 
> ...



and then the "new development" goes to hell.
who uses firewire, heck, who has heard of it? remember thunderbolt? i dont. apple's killed it.

hp 6121 tx?

i'd link a bigger battery

i dont know that/


----------



## ico (Oct 13, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> adode suite? games? 3d animation? audio creation? developer tools? specialized dev tools? niche software?


These are very few. I wonder whether you need more. There's Maya, Final Cut Pro X, Quark Express and many more.

*i.imgur.com/pfPbg.jpg



doomgiver said:


> i'd link a bigger battery


Even with bigger batteries, Dell and HP don't come close to Macbook Pro's battery life.

Here are the apps I have installed.

*i.imgur.com/jxMGw.jpg

You talked of terminal?? Try the very same commands on your Linux box.  I hope /bin, /dev, /etc, /var, /usr et cetera sound familiar to you. 
*i.imgur.com/hdtdt.jpg


----------



## montsa007 (Oct 13, 2011)

Macbook = Pure Show Off

I had a guy ask me "What games can i play in my Macbook?", my response? "Checkers, maybe"

However, if you are certain about buying a Macbook you must be having solid reasons to support your purchase backed by research, else I'd request you to buy a i7 and donate the rest to some NGO

*cdn.lolcaption.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/funny-fail-pics-windows-vista-on-mac-epic-fail.jpg


----------



## ico (Oct 13, 2011)

montsa007 said:


> I had a guy ask me "What games can i play in my Macbook?", my response? "Checkers, maybe"


For all games I care:
*i.imgur.com/iaNi5.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 13, 2011)

monsta007 said:
			
		

> I had a guy ask me "What games can i
> play in my Macbook?", my response?
> "Checkers, maybe"


 Ask him to install Steam and enjoy Gta 4 


			
				 doomgiver said:
			
		

> maybe they are your local village
> yokels, and gape as the metro
> turnstiles swallow up their tickets?


 You just donot try to understand. People seem to ignorant towards North east India. Guwahati is not a village.
No matter what but according to me Macs is and probably always remain(atleast for next few years) remain a niche high end product no matter how much one debates against it.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 13, 2011)

THE WAR  , finally DIGIT IS REBORN!!! 

I will try to stick to the topic in here. 

There are couple of points which I want to mention. 

1. Hardware - All are same in terms of components. almost all vendors give you  customization options to suite your budget. Apple only have limited models and hence a selling price. I have used many laptops including Mac Book Pro ( I don't own one ) but its the best looking laptop. Macs are expensive, like it or not, debate what ever you can but Apple wont reduce the prices, heck .. they can increase the price and still people will buy the product. 

2. Operating System - AFAIK every OS in the market can do what the other competing OS can do. Its all about the end user who feels comfortable using the OS. I hate windows like anything, but its the one which is giving me bread and butter. But I am more comfortable using Linux 

3. Software availability - I can browser the interweb, watch movies, create/edit movies, chat with friends, develop software, play games, host websites, edit photos, deploy large RDBMS software in any current generations OS. if you wanna play games then go get a dedicated console. 

4. Security - I would say that security issues occur cause of end users stupidity rather than operating systems fault. Yes Linux/OS X does require root access for many commands, but what if the user is stupid to give root access to a script file which just landed in his email??  Yes windows is very vulnerable to attacks, but its the end users responsibility to make sure that doesnot happen. Im also not saying OS X/ Linux is completely secure, It is just a piece of software and it can be broken. 

5. After Sales Service: All company have extended warranty for a price, but that doesn't mean that if you drop your laptop when skydiving , the company is suppose to repair you laptop ( if you can find all the pieces ) 


So at the end of the day, what I am saying is that GO TO THE GODDAMN Showrooms and look at the product you want to buy, They wont charge you a paisa for having a look at their products. 

PS: got bored writing this lecture.. please do point out if I missed anything!!


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 13, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> No matter what but according to me Macs is
> and probably always remain(atleast for next few years) remain a niche high end product no matter how much one debates against it.



when someone whips out a iPoop and flashes it around, i try hard not to puke.
there are better products available at better prices

i have used my laptop for over 3 years without any anti virus (except for a firewall for 2 months, deleted the damn thing, too many problems) and the 2 times i've had a virus attack, it was because of my own desperation/stupidity(game cracks, i know, *sigh* ), and i was able to bounce back again, WITHOUT having to lose ANY of my data (im a genius, i know exactly what i've done wrong).

so, yeah, security depends upon the level of noob sitting in front of the monitor.

ok, going off topic, what is stopping big name games from coming to linux?

why the hell is linux lagging behind .......wait for it........WINDOWS????


----------



## Joker (Oct 13, 2011)

user friendly linux distros are better than windows. the reason it lags behind is because it's cool to drink the apple and microsoft kool-aid and be a fanboy.

as of now..i can honestly say ubuntu is easier to use than the other OS. works outofthebox with all the necessar apps.

windows is also a good OS..but is flawed at the core with registry and permissions. but due to microsoft fud against OpenGL when directx 10 was due, most devs moved onto the direct3d/x side. gamers will have to stick with windows.

mac os x...great OS. iMac and mac mini? poor hardware. Macbook pro? great notebook. class apart from the rest.

GNOME 3? most revolutionary desktop interface of all of them.



doomgiver said:


> when someone whips out a iPoop and flashes it around, i try hard not to puke.


time to stop deluding yourself. ipod touch is the best overall PMP in 15k. iOS makes it great.

not the one for audiphiles but if i will give you 15k, u will buy it only. stop trolling and deluding yourself


----------



## ico (Oct 13, 2011)

All right. Let's not derail the thread furthermore. Stick to Macbook Pro and other laptops only.

Thanks.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 13, 2011)

> when someone whips out a iPoop and flashes it around, i try hard not to puke.
> there are better products available at better prices



Thats a myth

When you flash out an idevice people have instant awe towards it because outside that beautiful exterior, there is enough punch inside to back it up. Going to each and every one to spam about iRiver, Zune or sansa isn't really going to help. 

That is like telling me when I flash out the Nokia N95 that there is a quad SIM chinese phone with TV (DVS-TB), 5" screen, a 2800mAH battery etc etc. There might be better but if they really are that overwhelmingly good people would buy it instead. 

In fact if I have 10-15k and I buy someone a Sansa+ with god aweome earphones, I know I will get the "why didn't yuu just buy her an ipod?" spam all around and even from the inner voice 

Apple is good. Its debatable if they are great or not but they are good, atleast that much anyone can see. Simply hating on them is a heavy dollop of prejudice.

UPDATE: Ok @ico : I was typing while that got posted above  I am taking leave from this thread anyways. Another Apple vs PC war. Well, I need some rest.


----------



## crazylamhe (Oct 13, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> when someone whips out a iPoop and flashes it around, i try hard not to puke.
> there are better products available at better prices
> 
> i have used my laptop for over 3 years without any anti virus (except for a firewall for 2 months, deleted the damn thing, too many problems) and the 2 times i've had a virus attack, it was because of my own desperation/stupidity(game cracks, i know, *sigh* ), and i was able to bounce back again, WITHOUT having to lose ANY of my data (im a genius, i know exactly what i've done wrong).
> ...



Well, I suppose the talk is about general people, any1 can call himself a pro and say stuff like my decade old PC runs at the speed of Sandy Bridge processors whatsoever(I'm not asking you to prove your expertise, but let's talk in a general concept) ! !

And plz. don't detest Mac like anything. It attracts unnecessary attention ! You can prefer Windows to the Mac OS, but Mac has got certain(if not many) advantages no one can deny ! ! Example, Mac OS features high security. One may argue that it's because of the limited users, which can be counterargued by saying for whatever reasons, as of now Mac security is higher(and no body knows about the future)is a fact everyone has to accept ! ! !


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 13, 2011)

You have opened the biggest can of worms on the tech scene.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 14, 2011)

crazylamhe said:


> Well, I suppose the talk is about general people, any1 can call himself a pro and say stuff like my decade old PC runs at the speed of Sandy Bridge processors whatsoever(I'm not asking you to prove your expertise, but let's talk in a general concept) ! !
> 
> And plz. don't detest Mac like anything. It attracts unnecessary attention ! You can prefer Windows to the Mac OS, but Mac has got certain(if not many) advantages no one can deny ! ! Example, Mac OS features high security. One may argue that it's because of the limited users, which can be counterargued by saying for whatever reasons, as of now Mac security is higher(and no body knows about the future)is a fact everyone has to accept ! ! !



how can a "decades old computer" run at SB speeds? and that is not what i was talking about, i was raising a very important security point; **** happens because there is a dummy sitting at the computer.

and coz im sufficiently pro, i've effectively nullified your second argument and have risen above the 99th percentile of windows users who have to format/re install their computer after virus attacks.


----------



## ico (Oct 14, 2011)

well, I guess the OP's question is pretty much answered.

Locking this thread because I believe fanboy wars are retarded and so are the people who tend to get involved in such fights with tainted views. These things add no value to the forum.

Somehow got reminded of the juvenile posts which this forum used to see 3 years or so back. Perhaps, everyone knows that I don't really want this forum to turn into mess again. I don't really mind handing out bans if the need arises.


----------

